# ASCO to ANZSCO Code (Skill Assessment)



## Dhawal

Hi,
This is dhawal here.I had submitted all the documents for technical evaluation in May 2009 and got the results September 2009 under ASCO code 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec).Now in the new SOl list the ANZSCO code corresponding to the ASCO list is 261399 Software and Applications...I am planning to file for immigration somewhere next week.I want to know if my old ASCO code is valid for immigration filing or do i need to do a re-evaluation for the new ANZCO code from ACS?Request you to reply asap.

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## Wanderer

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> This is dhawal here.I had submitted all the documents for technical evaluation in May 2009 and got the results September 2009 under ASCO code 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec).Now in the new SOl list the ANZSCO code corresponding to the ASCO list is 261399 Software and Applications...I am planning to file for immigration somewhere next week.I want to know if my old ASCO code is valid for immigration filing or do i need to do a re-evaluation for the new ANZCO code from ACS?Request you to reply asap.
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


Re elaborating on


> *Did you read the link?*
> Quote:
> •the skills assessment is still valid (validity periods are determined by skills assessing authorities and may differ between occupations/authorities).


If you read Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) as posted on the other thread you will find the point quoted preceded by words which mean an ASCO code assessment will be valid if particular conditions are met, one being that quoted.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I am appling for the visa type 175 through a consultant.They are telling me that i need to start the re-evaluation process again.My ACS evalutaion result is valid till 3rd September 2010. I have shown them faq section on the DIAC website which says:
I’ve already obtained my skills assessment in an ASCO occupation but have not lodged an application yet − is my skills assessment still valid? 
Yes. If you apply for a GSM visa after 1 July 2010 you can still use your ASCO skills assessment obtained prior to 1 July 2010, provided that your ASCO skills assessment is still valid. 
To allow for this, the department has correlated all ASCO occupations currently acceptable for skilled visa program purposes to their acceptable corresponding ANZSCO occupation(s). These correlations will be used to determine whether your valid ASCO skills assessment is an acceptable correlation for your ANZSCO nominated occupation. As the two occupation standards contain several differences, in some cases this may mean that one ASCO occupation correlates to several ANZSCO occupations and, conversely, that one ANZSCO occupation correlates to several ASCO occupations. 


Yet thet say i have to go for the re-evaluation again.

@Wanderer can you please comment on this?


----------



## Wanderer

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I am appling for the visa type 175 through a consultant.They are telling me that i need to start the re-evaluation process again.My ACS evalutaion result is valid till 3rd September 2010. I have shown them faq section on the DIAC website which says:
> I've already obtained my skills assessment in an ASCO occupation but have not lodged an application yet − is my skills assessment still valid?
> Yes. If you apply for a GSM visa after 1 July 2010 you can still use your ASCO skills assessment obtained prior to 1 July 2010, provided that your ASCO skills assessment is still valid.
> To allow for this, the department has correlated all ASCO occupations currently acceptable for skilled visa program purposes to their acceptable corresponding ANZSCO occupation(s). These correlations will be used to determine whether your valid ASCO skills assessment is an acceptable correlation for your ANZSCO nominated occupation. As the two occupation standards contain several differences, in some cases this may mean that one ASCO occupation correlates to several ANZSCO occupations and, conversely, that one ANZSCO occupation correlates to several ASCO occupations.
> 
> Yet thet say i have to go for the re-evaluation again.
> 
> @Wanderer can you please comment on this?


Perhaps you should ask your consultant why they think you will need a new assessment if the current one you have is valid for an occupation on the new SOL.
If they cannot answer that properly and have not read the Immi transitional information, perhaps you need to question their competence and ask for any money back if you have paid any already as you do not feel they are competent.
On the other hand they may come up with reasoning that is not apparent to us.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I have a question whether my skill is there on the new SOl list?Which list do i have to check for the transition. According to the old ACS evaluation the asco code was 2231-79.But it does not exist in the pdf if i see : Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3. Am planning for visa type 175.


----------



## Wanderer

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I have a question whether my skill is there on the new SOl list?Which list do i have to check for the transition. According to the old ACS evaluation the asco code was 2231-79.But it does not exist in the pdf if i see : Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 3. Am planning for visa type 175.


Well, that does explain it for if the ACS classification you have is not on the new SOL or shown as an equivalent of an ANZSCO classification, that is why you will need to seek a new classification if you can, one that is on the SOL - schedule 3.


----------



## devangsoni01

*ACS -- ASCO to ANZSCO*



Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> This is dhawal here.I had submitted all the documents for technical evaluation in May 2009 and got the results September 2009 under ASCO code 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec).Now in the new SOl list the ANZSCO code corresponding to the ASCO list is 261399 Software and Applications...I am planning to file for immigration somewhere next week.I want to know if my old ASCO code is valid for immigration filing or do i need to do a re-evaluation for the new ANZCO code from ACS?Request you to reply asap.
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


Hello Dhaval.

I am in similar situation. I also have ASCO code computing professionals 2231-79 NEC. I am on 485 visa since may 2009. I am putting PR in OCT 2010. 
Now did you apply for PR with ASCO code or did you get the new ANZSCO code from ACS ??

Please reply ,,,

*Devang*


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
Since there was no mapping for the old ASCO code to the new ANZSCO i have reapplied to the ACS for technical evaluation to get the valid ANZSCO code for my profession.Hope this helps.

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## ajaypatil

Dhawal may we know name of which consultant u applied thr and where r u ? this is just for benefit of others who are apping for PR...

2231-15 Software Designer
2231-17 Applications and Analyst Programmer

these I find relevant for Indian IT offshore company software professionals like u and me according to the Employer Nomination Scheme Occupation List (ENSOL) as at 1 July 2010.

I have asked my consultant (Vahista , Pune) same question and waiting for their reply .I am also applying for subclass 175.
All the best to u



Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> Since there was no mapping for the old ASCO code to the new ANZSCO i have reapplied to the ACS for technical evaluation to get the valid ANZSCO code for my profession.Hope this helps.
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I am from Mumbai.Have applied through Canam in mumbai. The codes that you are mentioning if for ENSOL.The visa you are applying for does not fall under employee nominated scheme. According to the old ACS evaluation if the asco code was 2231-79 and if u check Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 pdf it does not exist in the pdf.So i feel you will have to get a re-evaluation done.

BR/Dhawal


----------



## ajaypatil

dhaval can we get in touch is it allowed to post email id here ?


----------



## Wanderer

Use the PM facility please rather than post email addresses.


----------



## jithupill

Hi Wanderer,

Nice day!

I am also in the same situation as Dhawal. I too have reapplied for my ACS couple of weeks back. I have re-submitted the same docs that I had done for my previous application. I would like to know if the assessment will still require the same duration of 12 weeks or less. 

And will it be a good idea to ask the assessing officer the same question as it is mentioned in their email that one should avoid contacting them unless absolutely necessary... I've lost lot of money and time due to the new ACSO to ANZSCO code change.. Hope this time there wouldn't be any hindrances to my GSM Visa application...

Thanks n Regards
Jithu


----------



## Wanderer

Only ACS will know of their assessment review times and though you would expect that with an assessment previously having done it could be quicker but I doubt it'll really be a rubber stamp process as the ANZSCO occupations are different to what were under ASCO and times will also depend on numbers for review and also that they will still be processing new assessment applications.
The reason most organisations suggest not to be contacting them about assessments being progressed is that all it ultimately achieves is people being distracted from actually doing the assessment and thus the assessment times just increase further.


----------



## jithupill

Thanks Wanderer. So it's better to be patient and wait....



Wanderer said:


> Only ACS will know of their assessment review times and though you would expect that with an assessment previously having done it could be quicker but I doubt it'll really be a rubber stamp process as the ANZSCO occupations are different to what were under ASCO and times will also depend on numbers for review and also that they will still be processing new assessment applications.
> The reason most organisations suggest not to be contacting them about assessments being progressed is that all it ultimately achieves is people being distracted from actually doing the assessment and thus the assessment times just increase further.


----------



## Gops

*ASCO 2231-79 Computing Professional Nec*

Hi I have obtained ASCO code 2231-79 Computing Professional Nec . In 2010 Feb I have applied for GSM visa with renewed ASC letter for same code.Again DIAC changed SOL by 1st July 2010.Although I am not affected as DIAC FAQs prior to July 2010 applications. My concern is ,DIAC set a priority for ANZSCO code and say long wait for ASCO that worries me. Which code could I apply for re- assessment based on ANZSCO and attached to my current file or re-apply GSM.what can I do to survive in processing as I am currently working in IT filed as well as I have overseas Bachelor in I.T and done Masters in Australia.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi Jithu,
I had applied for the ACS re-assessment on 19th Aug and my case got finalised within one and a half month.I am waiting for the assessment letter which was couriered on 19th Oct.So i guess assessment for your case will be fast tracked if u have applied before.

Dhawal.


----------



## Gops

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I am from Mumbai.Have applied through Canam in mumbai. The codes that you are mentioning if for ENSOL.The visa you are applying for does not fall under employee nominated scheme. According to the old ACS evaluation if the asco code was 2231-79 and if u check Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 3 pdf it does not exist in the pdf.So i feel you will have to get a re-evaluation done.
> 
> BR/Dhawal


Hi Dhawal ,

I have obtained ASCO code 2231-79 Computing Professional Nec . In 2010 Feb I have applied for GSM visa with this ASCO Code .Which ANZCO code did you get from ACS? Did you apply for that code prior to send your application or leave up to them to evoluate?(coz..ACS want which code when you are applying at the time of application) Also , did you re-assess your Code with new application or Review / Appeal ? Please clarify these ASAP . appreciated if you could help me to these extent


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
I have not received the assessment letter yet.I have also not applied for the GSM yet with DIAC.I have waited specifically for the new ANZSCO code to lodge my application.Will do it once i get the new assessment.Hope ur questions got answered.I think you can re-apply for ACS assessement and you can send the new ANSCO code to the concerned case officer to the already applied GSM application.


----------



## Gops

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I have not received the assessment letter yet.I have also not applied for the GSM yet with DIAC.I have waited specifically for the new ANZSCO code to lodge my application.Will do it once i get the new assessment.Hope ur questions got answered.I think you can re-apply for ACS assessement and you can send the new ANSCO code to the concerned case officer to the already applied GSM application.


Hi ,

Could you please clarify these, Did you apply for that code prior to send your application or leave up to them to evoluate?(coz..ACS want which code when you are applying at the time of application)?

I thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Dhawal

Hi,
During my 1st assessment i had applied for 2231-79 Computing Professional Nec and during my 2nd time assessment i have applied for 261313 but since i have not received the letter yet, i will let you the exact ANZSCO code one i get the same.


----------



## Dhawal

Gops said:


> Hi I have obtained ASCO code 2231-79 Computing Professional Nec . In 2010 Feb I have applied for GSM visa with renewed ASC letter for same code.Again DIAC changed SOL by 1st July 2010.Although I am not affected as DIAC FAQs prior to July 2010 applications. My concern is ,DIAC set a priority for ANZSCO code and say long wait for ASCO that worries me. Which code could I apply for re- assessment based on ANZSCO and attached to my current file or re-apply GSM.what can I do to survive in processing as I am currently working in IT filed as well as I have overseas Bachelor in I.T and done Masters in Australia.


Hi,
i have received the ACS assessment letter with ANZSCO code 261313(Software Engineer).Hope this helps.

Dhawal.


----------



## jithupill

*Priority Processing*

Hi Wanderer,

I received my ACS in one and half months with the new ANZSCO code as 261313 (Software Engineer). I have also filed my 175 GSM application with DIAC. Just a couple of days back while going through the AUS immigration site, I was shocked to see a Priority Processing that has been introduced.
[immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/updated-priority-processing-arrangements.htm]

Now the CSL has been abolished and only SOL remains. It's mentioned that the first priority for processing visas would be for the applicants of Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS), second priority for the State Nomination Scheme that would take 6-12 months and third priority for visas like 175 that would take 18-24 months of processing time.

Please let me know if what I have understood is right. Also if ENS is the best option to save time, please let me know if it's possible to move to ENS after submitting 175 and how or where do find the prospective employers who can nominate us.

Thanks
Jithu


----------



## jithupill

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> i have received the ACS assessment letter with ANZSCO code 261313(Software Engineer).Hope this helps.
> 
> Dhawal.


Hi Dhawal,

I too received my ACS with the new ANZSCO code 261313. I have also file my 175 with DIAC.But it looks like the time for processing will be more for 175 visas. Earlier people have got their visas in 4-6 months but now its going to take 18-24 months due to the new processing priority that has been introduced, I had checked this with my agent and he too confirmed that my application will take a min 0f 18 months for processing.

Did you get any info from your agent regarding this?

Thanks
Jithu


----------



## azzkikrr

hey guys....
i want to apply for the re-assessment for ASCO to ANZSCO....which form do i need to fill.......please help.....or post the link to that form if possible.....
THANKS IN ADVANCE.....


----------



## Dhawal

azzkikrr said:


> hey guys....
> i want to apply for the re-assessment for ASCO to ANZSCO....which form do i need to fill.......please help.....or post the link to that form if possible.....
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.....


Hi,
You can download the required ACS forms from the url given below:
I dont think the form for new assessment for ANZSCO code has changed.Still check it.

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## azzkikrr

thank you my friend......
but the only option is to apply online in this case...........thank you though....appreciate your help.......

and one more thing......i already applied but i was not quite sure about ANZSCO code so just filled in anything........do you think they will rectify it if necessary in the skill assessment certificate if the one i wrote is wrong...?


----------



## Dhawal

azzkikrr said:


> thank you my friend......
> but the only option is to apply online in this case...........thank you though....appreciate your help.......
> 
> and one more thing......i already applied but i was not quite sure about ANZSCO code so just filled in anything........do you think they will rectify it if necessary in the skill assessment certificate if the one i wrote is wrong...?


Hi,
I guess one has to fill the correct ANZSCO code while filling the form. I think best you can do it contact the case officer and tell them about the mistake. I am not sure if they give you the ANZSCO on evaluation. I might be wrong though.

BR/Dhawal.


----------



## Ashley Wilis

hi,
As per I know, Older ASCO applications codes are valid in ANZSCO code, Exactly don't know how do they mapp from ASCO to ANZSCO but, It exists. any ways if you have applied once again then hopefully this time everything goes smoothly.


----------



## ajsharma04

*struck*



Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> During my 1st assessment i had applied for 2231-79 Computing Professional Nec and during my 2nd time assessment i have applied for 261313 but since i have not received the letter yet, i will let you the exact ANZSCO code one i get the same.


Hi,

I applied with AZNSCO code 261312 Developer programmer. But my application was rejected saying that my workex is not assessible but my degree is. 
I had worked as PHP programmer for 8 months and System Engineer for 1yr 3 months.

I am planning to re apply a new assessment after couple of months. I am really confused with what code should I apply. Few of the codes which i guess are valid:
261313 Software engineer
263111 Computer network and system engineer
261212 Web developer.

Please help me to get it out of this. Thanks

Ajay


----------



## joebilly

Have you all paid the full price to get a revision of the ASCO to ANZSCO??

Is there any case that they refuse to give a new code based on the same documents??


----------



## sjsaleem

Dhawal said:


> Hi,
> I guess one has to fill the correct ANZSCO code while filling the form. I think best you can do it contact the case officer and tell them about the mistake. I am not sure if they give you the ANZSCO on evaluation. I might be wrong though.
> 
> BR/Dhawal.


Dhawal,

I believe you need to apply by mail the ApplicationforRevalidationofaSuitablePASA form along with $200, previous assessment result copy and passport copy.

Did you apply the same?


----------



## sjsaleem

I sent email to acs to check my eligibility and here is wt they say.

"Thank you for contacting us. Unfortunately, you would not be eligible for a revalidation application, since the immigration guidelines have changed since the date of your previous assessment. We no longer assess applications under an ASCO code - all applications will be considered under an ANZSCO code."


----------

